# Putting faces to names



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Just in case you go to a meet and dont recognise anyone, photos please.

Here's me cooking and drinking


----------



## mono217 (Jan 5, 2010)

Me


----------



## Snelly (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me, stood on the 10th tee on the Old Course at Sunningdale GC.


----------



## HTL (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me, stood on the 10th tee on the Old Course at Sunningdale GC.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off with a putter?


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 5, 2010)

Me taking in the sights in Edinburgh


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

5th Green, Bearwood Lakes....or is it the 13th????
Bugger


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Click to expand...

Sunningdale's greens have really gone downhill


----------



## Robobum (Jan 5, 2010)

5th Green, Bearwood Lakes....or is it the 13th????
Bugger





Click to expand...

Hello Sailor


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Sailor 

Click to expand...

You see that putter?


----------



## drawboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Me and Missus drawboy, I'm in the white.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2010)

Me (on the left)receiving Most Improved Player award in our society from my brother,


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2010)

Me at the GM Ryder Cup...

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tours-and-...goswick-gc.html


----------



## HTL (Jan 5, 2010)

[image]http://
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Playing at the Royal Ascot Forum day out.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Me receiving Most Improved Player award in our society from my brother,
		
Click to expand...

Which one's you?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me, stood on the 10th tee on the Old Course at Sunningdale GC.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off with a putter?  

Click to expand...

  No, I'd driven the green and was getting ready for my next shot!  

I tee off with a driver.....


----------



## Robobum (Jan 5, 2010)

The only golfing picture of me (that I know of)

Nervous 5 iron steered down the 1st @ Filton GC


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Which one is you Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Lessons cancelled eh Bob?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2010)

Me receiving Most Improved Player award in our society from my brother,
		
Click to expand...

Which one's you?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry pal i'm on the left


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Which one is you Smiffy?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Which one is you Smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Lessons cancelled eh Bob?


Click to expand...

Yeup  

You're lucky I didnt post the other version of the pic I  made


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

That convinces me not to put my picture on too many p--s takers thats what i love about this website jolly banter.to all those people still willing to put their pic on beware make sure its your best,lol at some of the responses.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

That convinces me not to put my picture on too many p--s takers
		
Click to expand...

Go on.
I promise (cross my nuts and hope to die) not to take the mickey. Honestly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont think so smiffy probably the most unphotogenic person ever.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

Saying that im in the mag this month one of the better ones.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22847103@N03/3949540595/

sholud be me on 1st at Forest Pines


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22847103@N03/3949540595/

sholud be me on 1st at Forest Pines
		
Click to expand...

That's Bing Crosby isn't it?


----------



## Doh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'M also in the mag this month stood inbetween Graham (gbike) on the left and Steve(visount17)on the right.

And if anyone is not to sure, Yes i am standing up.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 5, 2010)

This is pokerjoke from this months GM...


----------



## Parmo (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me at our presentation night in October.  The number 1 bandit in town


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

Id be happy with harry hill funny and rich,i could handle the looks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2010)

This is pokerjoke from this months GM...






Click to expand...


^^^

Mike Harris that


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me and my 2 kids, and the only picture I have of myself, not very photogenic.
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2010)

Noone else noticed the "gesture" yet?



			This is me, stood on the 10th tee on the Old Course at Sunningdale GC.






Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes nice middle finger down the shaft,very nice grip


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

EaseNgrace very nice picture lovely family pic.My 2 kids are 2yrs old and 3mths looks like yours are around that age cant beat it.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jan 5, 2010)

EaseNgrace very nice picture lovely family pic.My 2 kids are 2yrs old and 3mths looks like yours are around that age cant beat it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, yes my little boy is 3 in February, and the baby is 4 months.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2010)

Does your boy play golf?Put 2 year old boy playing golf into youtube thats my boy he loves golf.Dont think youll be playing for a while just seen the weather coming your way,nasty.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Jan 5, 2010)

Blimey, he's more consistent than me 
My little'un does like to have a go, he's left handed and he has a couple of clubs. He hits it well when he stands still for more than 2 seconds, but not a perfect strike everytime like that.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought my four year old Daughter a club - my 18 month old son got hold of it and whacked her over the head with it.

It's gone away now.....


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2010)

Me on the right with the rest of my fourball. Notice the little white dot over bloke two's shoulder beside the treest, that is his drive and he was trying to hide it with his shoulder haha (was captains day too!)


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Brendy, I see your plan. Play with 3 older guys which makes you look younger


----------



## MikeH (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^

Mike Harris that
		
Click to expand...

Funny enough my 5 year old daughter always says, look daddy its the man who looks like you when we see Harry Hill on the TV or on a the cover of a DVD at the shops

...If only I was about 5 stone lighter, had a much healtier bank balance and was funny!!!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2010)

Click to expand...


Mike Harris that 

Click to expand...

I think you've just blown your chance of getting any freebie testers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually sat MikeH on ESPN Classic over Christmas called Hall of Fame talking about Ben Curtis. Nearly choked on my turkey sandwich

Anyway for those who don't know me here is me presenting Smiffy with the second place prize at the GM Spring Meet which proves a) he can sometimes play the game and b) can scrub up well in a photo. I'm the one on the right!


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw Mike on the telly talking about TW's demolition of everyone at St Andrews in 2000, also on ESPN. First thing I thought was...What the hell does Harry Hill know about golf?


----------



## Redwood (Jan 5, 2010)

Only decent one I have of me on my work PC.

I'm on the right.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 5, 2010)

Me....baldy guy on the left...after Birdieman and I got tonked on the last hole of the first GM Challenge at the Jubilee by Fergus Bissett and Jezz Ellwood (pictured). 

My partner's obviously avoiding the handshake after all those 3 putts!


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought that would be the last photo you'd put up J_F, considering the manner of your defeat.
What was it? 3 up with 4 to play? tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 5, 2010)

It's one of the few of me smiling near a golf course, Al. Gracious in defeat. I have to be nowadays.

Go on. Put up the one of you flying. Go on, go on.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought that would be the last photo you'd put up J_F, considering the manner of your defeat.
What was it? 3 up with 4 to play? tsk tsk tsk.
		
Click to expand...

Does he usually fold that easily and do a "Homer"????
I might increase my wager around Nairn Dunbar


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Go for a bet on the longest drive on the first Smiffy. Money in the bank.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Even for you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Go for a bet on the longest drive on the first Smiffy. Money in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

I always knock a nice one down the first


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another of my favourites. The first big Scottish GM meet at Blairgowrie.







Jo is now PsychoJoe, having converted to the cause soon afterwards.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another of my favourites. The first big Scottish GM meet at Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

You could tell it was a bunch of Jocks.
Just look at that pile of drinks on the table


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Jan 5, 2010)

It's one of the few of me smiling near a golf course, Al. Gracious in defeat. I have to be nowadays.

Go on. Put up the one of you flying. Go on, go on. 

Click to expand...

I don't have any photos from the challenge match John, you're more than welcome to post it though if you have any of me.

That's not two years ago is it?


----------



## Parmo (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another of my favourites. The first big Scottish GM meet at Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

You could tell it was a bunch of Jocks.
Just look at that pile of drinks on the table
     

Click to expand...

Not a pint in sight... Shameful.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another of my favourites. The first big Scottish GM meet at Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

You could tell it was a bunch of Jocks.
Just look at that pile of drinks on the table
     

Click to expand...

Not a pint in sight... Shameful.
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to work out which one had just gone to the bar and said...

"Three tins of Irn Bru and 10 straws please Mister"


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 5, 2010)

Honed athletes, every one! Brought up on Irn Bru and Golf. What else d'you need?

Here's Atticus_Finch. He hasn't even jumped, you know. He's just like that.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2010)

On the basis that there are usually 11 chunks in a pkt of Pork Scratchings, did you toss a coin to see who got the extra bit?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 5, 2010)

That's not two years ago is it?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, yeah.

So much for global warming!


----------



## CliveW (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me, stood on the 10th tee on the Old Course at Sunningdale GC.
		
Click to expand...

Teeing off with a putter?  

Click to expand...

Well the subject is "Putting faces to names."  

I suppose it was meant to be "Puting faces to names".


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jan 5, 2010)

how du put a photo on this ...


----------



## DCB (Jan 5, 2010)

Described  Here


----------



## ant2611 (Jan 5, 2010)

That convinces me not to put my picture on too many p--s takers
		
Click to expand...

Go on.
I promise (cross my nuts and hope to die) not to take the mickey. Honestly.
		
Click to expand...

dont worry guys , we can all see it in the feb magazine on the meet the forum section


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jan 5, 2010)

This is the most recent golfing shot I have of myself. You can only see half of my face but it's better than nothing! The darkness is deliberate as well, I wasn't out on the course at this time just on the putting green where a friend who was taking photos using external, remote triggered flashes for a project. He seemed happy with the outcome / effect!   I'll post a proper shot at a later date when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you've just blown your chance of getting any freebie testers  

Click to expand...

Damn, i forgot about that.

Sorry mike no offence pal, If you need a cart bag testing i'm your man


----------



## julsk10 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is me and the my four year old although I think I may look a little bigger since Christmas


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's one of me on my bike , havn't got any golfing ones..


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 5, 2010)

Here I am on Helvellyn in the lake district.....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you Clive James?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2010)

1st Tee at Formby Hall, ( wearing red & white due to representing England (vs Scotland) in a Society match)


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2010)

And here's one where you can actually see my face!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's one of me on my bike
		
Click to expand...

Here's me with the best bike I'd ever owned. Kawasaki ZZR1400. I loved it. Sold it last year as the Missus was getting a little concerned after I lost a couple of friends to accidents...


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 6, 2010)

^^Lovely bike Smiffy , my fav colour scheme too..

My missus was the same , getting extremely worried about me so I sold last year too. Also felt like I'd had my fun and it was best to quit while i was in one piece. There really are some inattentive drivers out there....


----------



## SeveB (Jan 6, 2010)

This is me 





in the middle


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you Clive James?
		
Click to expand...

LOL. That's a new one....have been called Ray Wilkins lookalike loads of times.


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2010)

^^Lovely bike Smiffy , my fav colour scheme too..

My missus was the same , getting extremely worried about me so I sold last year too. Also felt like I'd had my fun and it was best to quit while i was in one piece. There really are some inattentive drivers out there....
		
Click to expand...

Sold my Kawasaki ZX7R Ninja for the same reasons...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

In hospitals, doctors call motorbike riders... "Donors"


----------



## SeveB (Jan 6, 2010)

Being on the Isle of Man the home of the TT, you see a lot of evidence of that, on a bad year it has reached double figures.


----------



## Pants (Jan 6, 2010)

Wise choice Smiffy. 

Most of the m/cycle deaths around our way aren't accidents or caused by inattentive drivers, they are more like suicides - idiots


----------



## Snelly (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a ZZR-600 a few years back but my wife said it had to go when she got pregnant with our first as she felt the children needed a father.  I was slightly suspicious that it was okay for her to be husbandless prior to this of course!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a chopper, my brother had a grifter, nice bikes, miss 'em.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a chopper,
		
Click to expand...

They were great


----------



## vig (Jan 6, 2010)

That must be the sport version.  My seat didn't look like that, gear shift was on the horizontal bar


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

That must be the sport version.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. it's the new "Health & Safety" version


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 6, 2010)

Where's the seat belt then.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

There's no airbag either


----------



## rickg (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a proper Chopper...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 6, 2010)

Quality could they make a comeback?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's more like it. That first chopper was all wrong with it's traditional seat and gears on the handlebars.

I had a Raleigh Commando. The lighter, more agile version of the Grifter. Proper twist grip gears and much cooler...or at least I thought until I downloaded this photo from the web. I always reckoned the Grifter was way too heavy. This was the first real mountain bike. 3 gears and everything.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 6, 2010)

I was gong to post a picture of a new Forumer as a great example of a REAL chopper but then thought otherwise!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Blimey John. Are you legs 6 ft long?


----------



## Iaing (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's a proper Chopper...





Click to expand...

I had one just like that when I was about 10. The gear lever was lethal to a adolescent boy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 6, 2010)

Choppers should be orange. Mine was. Chippers were yellow. Grifters were gay. Oops, can't say that.


----------



## Screwback (Jan 6, 2010)

I was gong to post a picture of a new Forumer as a great example of a REAL chopper but then thought otherwise! 

Click to expand...

Go on Do it Do it


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Did someone mention chippers?


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 6, 2010)

Grifters were too common...







..but most importantly, as you can see from the photo, the seat could only accommodate 1. 

The Commando could take at least 2 and the Chopper could seat 6... or 7 at a push. These things are important when you are ten, you've been playing football in the park for 14 hours and you want a lift home!


----------



## madandra (Jan 6, 2010)

Honed athletes, every one! Brought up on Irn Bru and Golf. What else d'you need?

Here's Atticus_Finch. He hasn't even jumped, you know. He's just like that.







Click to expand...



Thats me standing next to Atticus ..... it the thinnest I have looked for years.


----------



## MarkS (Jan 6, 2010)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/catfoodrob/choppers/images/models/sprint(alex).jpg

this is what i had, a chooper sprint - so unstable it must be the most dangerous bike ever invented!!!!!

I loved it


----------



## madandra (Jan 6, 2010)

Mike Harris !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a photo of me 

 Just like me init.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 7, 2010)

uncanny.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 11, 2010)

Finally managed to send this picture from my works pc.  If anyone has a coal fire and young children you will be able to print this and put it on the mantlepiece and use it to scare the children away from the fire.


----------

